# I love brick and mortar bookstores!



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

*I love brick and mortar bookstores!*

You guys probably can't believe I said that, do you?

My mom's birthday is on Monday (Dec  and we are having a family get together tomorrow night. I have been wracking my brain about a present which is a challenge because my mother tends to not like the presents that people pick out.

A few weeks ago, over on the accessories thread, I ordered up the red Levenger bag. It arrived at the beginning of the week but something held me back from using it. Should I give it to my mother instead? Birthday...?

But I liked this bag. And if I gave it to her and she didn't like it, I wouldn't get it back. But maybe she would like it. But I have given her lots of bags over the years. Not so original.

And so my mind debated....

Then, this evening, at 8:30 pm, I suddenly had a brainstorm. My mother is trying to revise a book she wrote years ago. I have installed the computer for her, my son re-keyed the file (she typed originally on a typewriter)...suddenly, I remembered. A writer friend highly recommended a book called "Manuscript Makeover." I even have a sample on my Kindle (!) from when the friend recommended it so I know the author's name and ISBN.

I call Borders--15 minutes before closing. "Do you have this book?" "Yes it's in the computer, let me see if it is on the shelf...." {kindle reading while I am on hold}...."Yes, there is one copy in the store. Do you want me to hold it behind the register for you?"

Yes! Yes! YES! I get the book for mom and I get to keep the Levenger bag! Win win all around! Maybe I'll even buy her a ream of paper for the printer for her revisions!

Go me!

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll never give up visits to B&M stores unless they all simply vanish.  Like libraries, I simply have become so deeply attached to them (particularly used bookstores) that they are a permanent part of my life.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I used to love bookstores, back before I saw the TRUTH. But I guess they are sorta cute, kinds like a buggy whip factory after the Model T was introduced. Quaint.

Steve


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

LOL. I love bookstores and I'm kinda depressed I won't be going to them nearly as much anymore. Still, I can't totally resist the lure of a dead tree book. I bought 4 for 50 cents each a few weeks ago. Reading them on the other hand...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I love going to book stores and always will. There is nothing like the feel of a brand new book in your hands, though I will confess that I don't miss reading them...reading on Jinx is just so much easier.*


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'll never give up visits to B&M stores unless they all simply vanish. Like libraries, I simply have become so deeply attached to them (particularly used bookstores) that they are a permanent part of my life.


Ditto.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

I'd love to go to a book store.. We don't have one here unless you count Wal-Mart.  I don't.  just one more reason I love my Kindle.  It's a portable book store.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Ditto.


About time we saw eye-to-eye about _something_.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I love book stores almost as much as libraries! I may not buy as many books from them as in the past, but I will still go and look!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I love book stores almost as much as libraries! I may not buy as many books from them as in the past, but I will still go and look!


I enjoy looking also. I take 2 of my 4 grandchildren that love to read like their Nina. We always have a good time and create some special memories. 

Linda


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too.  I live near what I am quite sure is the largest Borders.  I love browsing and browsing in there.  I will keep buying my "picture books".


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I love them too, I still go once a week to look at all the new releases and just browse.  I just love to look around and see things I would miss if I only shopped on line.  That said I then download the samples and buy them on my Kindle when i get home.    I debating if I should renew my B&N card when it comes up in January.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Me too. I live near what I am quite sure is the largest Borders. I love browsing and browsing in there. I will keep buying my "picture books".


I too love nothing more than browsing a b&m bookstore and still try to buy from them because I would be disappointed if they suffered the same demise as most music stores.

Its makes no sense to me that they are selling Sony eReaders, without partnering with the publishers to sell ebooks.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I love going to book stores and always will. There is nothing like the feel of a brand new book in your hands, though I will confess that I don't miss reading them...reading on Jinx is just so much easier.*


I agree with Chynared. I love visiting bookstores & still continue do so. There is always going to be something I want that's not on the Kindle. It's also a good way for me to get inspired for gifts & "future" reads.

Marci


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

I love bookstores. I'm grateful they're there. I sincerely hope they don't go away.

But here's the awful truth: I simply can't stand to actually _be_ in a bookstore. There's something claustrophobic and absolutely overwhelming and disorienting about it. I enjoy the first few minutes in a bookstore, but soon I feel like there's too much to take in and too many people to watch out for. Sensory overload. Same with record stores (for those of you who remember that archaic vinyl audio medium that would degenerate after repeated plays) and libraries. There's just something about stacks and stacks of things that sends me right up a tree!

I really appreciate my county library system's online catalog and their Books By Mail program. And of course Amazon. And now my beloved Kindle.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't care, one way or another, for brick and mortar bookstores, but that's not why I've written a response.

I owe you a *great* deal of gratitude for mentioning "Manuscript Makeover", it looks like it could be the very thing that I needed. At the very least, it's captured my interest more than any other book I've gotten for my Kindle, and it will get me going in the right direction (the "fireflies" idea alone has a tremendous amount of potential). It's also the very first Kindle book I've purchased with a link from here (I used the link in "preview mode" to buy it but I'm posting it here in case anyone else who sees this thread wants to buy it as well.)

Thanks *very* much.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

B&M stores give you quite possibly the best of both worlds.  Go in w/ your kindle check out the books on the shelves and then download if you like.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Selcien said:


> I don't care, one way or another, for brick and mortar bookstores, but that's not why I've written a response.
> 
> I owe you a *great* deal of gratitude for mentioning "Manuscript Makeover", it looks like it could be the very thing that I needed. At the very least, it's captured my interest more than any other book I've gotten for my Kindle, and it will get me going in the right direction (the "fireflies" idea alone has a tremendous amount of potential). It's also the very first Kindle book I've purchased with a link from here (I used the link in "preview mode" to buy it but I'm posting it here in case anyone else who sees this thread wants to buy it as well.)
> 
> Thanks *very* much.


Selcien,

You are very welcome! And thanks for putting up the link. I should have thought of that.

Good luck with your writing. Like I said, this book comes _very_ highly recommended.

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> B&M stores give you quite possibly the best of both worlds. Go in w/ your kindle check out the books on the shelves and then download if you like.


HAHA I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

When I was about 12, my friend I use to hang out in this huge bookstore in Westwood, near UCLA in L.A. The had a small
2nd level nook that housed all the children's book. There was never any sales people in there, so I use to hang out and pretend
I worked there. People would walk in and I would say "Can I help you?" they would kind of give me a surprised look and then smile and tell
me what they were looking for, the often took my reccomendations. They must have thought how brilliant to hire a child to work in the Children's section!

Later I actually worked in one, for real, just before I went to college and it is actually the only "normal" job I have ever had (I have
been a successful commercial photographer since graduating from college) and I loved it. I will always love bookstores, I esp love used bookstores.
I still love to browse new books, magazines and I even like to check out the book I am currently reading, just to see what page I am on!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Marci said:


> I agree with Chynared. I love visiting bookstores & still continue do so. There is always going to be something I want that's not on the Kindle. It's also a good way for me to get inspired for gifts & "future" reads.
> 
> Marci


*LOL, I remember when I brought up the subject to DH about buying a Kindle. He asked me if I would stop buying books and I told him for the most part that I would unless it was something that I had to have *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick said:


> When I was about 12, my friend I use to hang out in this huge bookstore in Westwood, near UCLA in L.A. The had a small
> 2nd level nook that housed all the children's book. There was never any sales people in there, so I use to hang out and pretend
> I worked there. People would walk in and I would say "Can I help you?" they would kind of give me a surprised look and then smile and tell
> me what they were looking for, the often took my reccomendations. They must have thought how brilliant to hire a child to work in the Children's section!
> ...


*LOL Octo...what a great story!*


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Used to be there was nothing more I loved than going to a bookstore, but it has been a while since I felt that way. I'm trying to think when it changed for me.

Somewhere along the way many of my favorite used and independent bookstores closed one by one and the ones that were left seemed more focused on things I wasn't as interested in reading, while over the years my collection in some of my favorite areas was better than the stores that were left.

But by then internet places like amazon and powells were offering just about everything I'd been missing from B&M stores.

Still I miss those magic days when I was young and would go into the basement of this one bookstore (all the used books were there) with my hard earned allowance and I'd emerge hours later with a big smile and a bagful of wonders....

----------------
Listening to: Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus - Symphony No. 29 In A Major, K201 (186a) - I. Allegro Moderat
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Selcien,
> 
> You are very welcome! And thanks for putting up the link. I should have thought of that.
> 
> ...


I think that it will also help me with reading as the little I've read of Manuscript Makeover so far has made me more conscious of how there's more to a story than just the story, the way that a story is written is very crucial.

Worst case scenario is that I'll enjoy books in ways that I didn't think was possible. Best case scenario, I'll write a book, but that's way too far off to be worried about now as I have alot to learn before I get to that point.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Since most of the magazines I like aren't kindled yet I tend to go to B&N 2xs a month with my laptop, a venti Chai Tea w/ 3 pumps of vanilla and whip cream, and my favorite magazines.

I read, surf and sip. Pure heaven..


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I still visit B&M bookstores often, but I'm increasingly disappointed by the ever shrinking selection.  I used to work for Borders in the early and mid 90s before the stores became ubiquitous; at that time  book lovers, scholars, and researchers would drive hours and hours, coming from out of state, just to browse the stacks to find books that sold a copy only once every two years.  Employees even had to pass a book knowledge test to be interviewed for a job.  

When I go to B&M bookstores nowadays I see huge stacks of bestsellers and lots of stuff other than books.  But they can't really compete with the Internet for depth of selection and they need to move volume to survive  In fact, my disappointment with the selection at Borders was the final straw that made me get the Kindle.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Geemont said:


> I still visit B&M bookstores often, but I'm increasingly disappointed by the ever shrinking selection. I used to work for Borders in the early and mid 90s before the stores became ubiquitous; at that time book lovers, scholars, and researchers would drive hours and hours, coming from out of state, just to browse the stacks to find books that sold a copy only once every two years. Employees even had to pass a book knowledge test to be interviewed for a job.
> 
> When I go to B&M bookstores nowadays I see huge stacks of bestsellers and lots of stuff other than books. But they can't really compete with the Internet for depth of selection and they need to move volume to survive In fact, my disappointment with the selection at Borders was the final straw that made me get the Kindle.


Can someone please explain to me why chain B&M bookstores got rid of the horror section?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Since most of the magazines I like aren't kindled yet I tend to go to B&N 2xs a month with my laptop, a venti Chai Tea w/ 3 pumps of vanilla and whip cream, and my favorite magazines.
> 
> I read, surf and sip. Pure heaven..


That sounds like my kind of day!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I used to go to Books-A-Million when they first opened in my area.  They had these huge $1, $2, $3 bargain tables and I got a lot of my hardbacks there.  Most of my books, pre-Amazon, were purchased at library sales, garage sales and usb's.  

The larger chains have always been too expensive for me, so I avoid them.  I've done just fine with used books and have a large collection of books that I love.  

Browsing the stacks just doesn't have the same appeal to me now that I've been Kindled.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

We have a Books-a-Million in Longview that is pretty nice, but I really miss Half Price Books in Humble!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> We have a Books-a-Million in Longview that is pretty nice, but I really miss Half Price Books in Humble!


Our only usb went out of business very quickly. I never got to go there. A friend of mine told me they used to do even exchanges, so it operated more like a library. The poor owner never made any money on the books.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Can someone please explain to me why chain B&M bookstores got rid of the horror section?


Horror had its heyday in the 80s, but now it is just a minor branch of fiction. A lot of publishers will not label horror as horror, the thinking goes a book sold as horror will sell less copies as the same book labeled as fiction, so why have a section just for horror. Borders still has it as its own section, but B&N does not. I'm not sure about other chains.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I _love_ horror novels. It's my favorite genre. Unfortunately, most of them are garbage nowadays.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

It has been quite a while since I've been in a bookstore. I used to like going to browse, but the chains just don't appeal to me for some reason. I don't think we have any independent stores left in the area.

I've been buying online for a while. It seems much easier to find what I want without getting overwhelmed at a store (either by the huge amounts of stuff I don't want to read, or the lack of what I'm looking for in the nonfiction section). I've occasionally picked up a book at Costco.

As a child, if we were on vacation, my father would visit whatever antiquarian bookstore he could find, and spend hours looking through the stacks. It was just incredibly boring for us. Occasionally, he'd find a book he could resell at enough profit to pay for the vacation.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Can someone please explain to me why chain B&M bookstores got rid of the horror section?


For some reason (shelf space?) the ones around here merged horror in with SF/Fantasy except for things like King which they seem to have merged with regular fiction. In one way I like it, because they merged the stuff I like with genres that I browse regularly, but in another I feel like I'm missing out on some stuff that I might like. I'm a wimp, can't read King and books like his, but, in the right mood, I like dark books and I've come to love a lot of vampire fiction. I discovered P.N. Elrod when there was still a horror section, now I'm never sure where I'll find her books. For example, I see on Amazon that there are now 11 books in her Vampire Files series, and I've missed the last 2 because they weren't shelved with the others in SF/Fantasy. Altogether disheartening. On the other hand, I only have to buy one in DTB (if I can find it) because #11 is on the Kindle - just what I needed, another book to buy 

This post got awfully long, awfully fast - Sorry!

Katiekat


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll agree with KatiekatI have noticed the same thing about the the way they shelve things in the stores.  They have for example Nora Roberts shelved under Romance for some of her things, mystery for some and then some as general fiction.  The JD Robb they have as romance and SF.  If I find an author I usually check on Amazon to we what all they have written.  There are some independent B&M stores that are still worth the trip, but most of the chains are getting harder and harder to find things.  I still like to just go in and look though.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> For some reason (shelf space?) the ones around here merged horror in with SF/Fantasy except for things like King which they seem to have merged with regular fiction.


I wish they would put Fantasy and SF in different sections. But only if they would let me decide which is which.which

Mike


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I wish they would put Fantasy and SF in different sections. But only if they would let me decide which is which.


The two are almost always linked. However, there it seems like a lot more fantasy than science fiction get published nowadays.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I was in Borders today (the call of the coupon is strong   .  They had a Sony representative walking around showing off their e-reader.  I was very polite when I told her I had a Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> I was in Borders today (the call of the coupon is strong  . They had a Sony representative walking around showing off their e-reader. I was very polite when I told her I had a Kindle.


Not me I'd jump up yelling, " Satan be gone! The power of the Kindle compells you!" and throw hot tea on him.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Not me I'd jump up yelling, " Satan be gone! The power of the Kindle compells you!" and throw hot tea on him.


Hot CHAI tea you mean


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

I guess so.  i just said tea because Dr. Pepper is usually cold and I don't drink coffee.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I guess so. i just said tea because Dr. Pepper is usually cold and I don't drink coffee.


Well chai tea has white pepper and cinnamon so it would sting more then regular tea when splashed in that evil salesperson's eyes


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I guess so. i just said tea because Dr. Pepper is usually cold and I don't drink coffee.


Don't waste your tea and especially don't waste your Dr. Pepper. Worse, you might get some backsplash on It.  Has It got his burlwood skin yet?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

yep, didn't I post my picture of my Kindle? It's got a burlwood skin and the screen saver is the Dr. Pepper logo.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampy, that is truly awesome.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks but you ain't seen nothing yet. I have a plan and if I do it right, It truly will be awesome, kind of. I already have the first set of pictures I need in my Photbucket. I just need to grey scale them and rename them.

butt...I am jacking the thread, to get it back on track, the over all plan is to pay some honor to Kim Harrison and I will show it to her if I get to go to her signing for "*White Witch Black Curse*" in Charlotte, NC at the book store  there.

I'll have her book on my Kindle but I'll buy the book there for her to sign it.

She often does a reading..I wonder if she'd like to try that with my Kindle instead of a big heavy book?


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Thanks but you ain't seen nothing yet. I have a plan and if I do it right, It truly will be awesome, kind of. I already have the first set of pictures I need in my Photbucket. I just need to grey scale them and rename them.
> 
> butt...I am jacking the thread, to get it back on track, the over all plan is to pay some honor to Kim Harrison and I will show it to her if I get to go to her signing for "*White Witch Black Curse*" in Charlotte, NC at the book store  there.
> 
> ...


Can you do me a favor vamp?
Can you ask her when and if she is doing a Shreveport signing?
Since her series is set in this area (NW La) and alot of the plots take place in Shreveport (the city I live in) she should come here but never has


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd go check but my work computer blocks her site.

Here is the URL, she has a preliminary list of her next tour.

www.kimharrison.net/


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Can you do me a favor vamp?
> Can you ask her when and if she is doing a Shreveport signing?
> Since her series is set in this area (NW La) and alot of the plots take place in Shreveport (the city I live in) she should come here but never has


Chobitz are you confusing Kim Harrison for Charlaine Harris? I've done that a few times, myself because I started reading them at about the same time.

Katiekat


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

OOPs you are right.  I didn't read that right.  Kim's books are ostlly set in the area around Cincinnati, Ohio and the Hallows which is Covington Kentucky, across the river from Cinci


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> Chobitz are you confusing Kim Harrison for Charlaine Harris? I've done that a few times, myself because I started reading them at about the same time.
> 
> Katiekat


Yep sorry Vamp. Ignore my favor request.
I think the Harris/Harrison got me confused. It still doesn't explain why Charlaine Harris has never done a shreveport signing 
Doesn't the Morgan series take place in Ohio?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Yep, they do.


One of Charlaine's assistants is a regular poster on Vicki Pettersson's forum.  I asked her about the tour schedule next year.  She said Charlaine wont be doing much touring because she will be at the RTS convention in Orlando, Fl and her youngest is graduating from High school.


----------

